# pigeon not eating/drinking no visable problems



## Kiddrock (Aug 18, 2005)

i have pigeon that is not eating or drinking i see no visable sores or anything
and breathing seems ok just weak and not eating what do i do ?no avain vets in my area any advice?? thanks


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kidrock,

Is this a found feral that you are talking about? How long have you had it in this condition?

fp


----------



## Kiddrock (Aug 18, 2005)

no its one my my stock racing homer had her about a month she was fine a couple days ago (flying eating drinking and other normal stuff)noticed yesterday she was not on her perch looked her over didnt see any thing wrong and today she is really light in weight and weak dont want to lose her or any of my birds. only thing i can think of is it rained last nite but they have dry place to go out of the weather


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Heat*

Use a hot wate bottle to warm her up. Then you may need to feed her Kaytee exact baby bird food. Mix it with water to thin it down. Search for force feeding. Bring her inside and put her in a box or cage. Others will be a long shortly.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Make sure to seperate the bird from the others, and put her on a heating pad, set on low, (towel between her and the heating pad). Keep her in a warm area away from noise and air drafts.

She will need intensive care, so keep her where you can check her often.

You should get some fluids in her first before you feed her.

What do her poops look like?

Please tell us more about her behavior, is she sitting very still, or puffed up, eyes closed? Any discharge from eyes, nostrils?

Give her a few drops of colloidal silver in her water, (for infection.)

Give her some probiotic powder in the food source, whether it is Exact or mix it in seed if you hand feed. My grown up birds never do well on Exact, so I usually hand feed the small seeds, 1 tablespoon twice a day, or you can break it down in smaller servings, 4 times a day. Make sure she gets an equal amount of water after each serving. If she drinks on her own that is even better

Give her a garlic capsule (soft gel, Now brand) one per day. (build up immune system, kills bacteria & fungus)

Give multi vitamin mineral dose once a week in water, unless you are using the Exact.

Usually this will knock out something that is just starting or a cold.

You need to seek out the advice of a rehabber or avian vet if the bird does not respond to above treatment in a few days, as it could be something that needs diagnosis.


----------



## Kiddrock (Aug 18, 2005)

sick pigeon passed away last nite thanks for all your help ill get some meds as soon as i can money is kinda tight right now because of hurrican katrina helping out some friends from new orleans


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry, that must have been quite a shock to you.

When you get a chance: Get them on a good foundation also, if you haven't done so. The prevention thread in daily/resources forum will give you some help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry.

Reti


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sorry*

About your bird.God bless you for help out the people.


----------

